# Problem getting 5.1



## jchazin (May 18, 2009)

Good morning, I was advised by a level 2 tech from Yamaha to return my first v663 because he thought it was faulty. Unfortunately my replacement receiver is behaving the same way. 

The issue occurs when I watch DVD’s (connected by HDMI, OPPO upconversion player). I cannot get 5.1 channels of audio unless I unplug the HDMI cable sending output from my tuner to my tv. Here's what I know...

1. The tuner’s HDMI set at the "V663" option and not "other"
2. The DVD player is outputting bitstream and is downmixing 5.1
3. The DVD player's HDMI prompt is set to auto.
4. The tuner displays "pcm" when playing DVD player.
5. 5.1 works perfectly when watching the TV/Cable input.

BTW all the connections are HDMI.

Thanks in advance for any feeback.


----------

